# Removing a center boat seat?



## Old Bill (Mar 29, 2008)

OK, here is the deal...I've looked at many outstanding boat modifications on this forum, so I know that there are some very talented guys out there!

I've been daydreaming about perhaps removing the center seat bench on my 14' V-bottom Richline aluminum boat. However, I believe that doing so would weaken the center section of the boat.

Therefor I need some suggestions on how I might reinforce that area but still leave it open so I might end up with a re-do something like this Starcraft with an open center area. with boxed in sides, front & rear decks. 








My Richline boat looks identical to the following photo of switchback's boat. I'm too lazy to go out and take a photo of my boat. Only different is that my seats are red! :lol: 

I'm thing about removing the 3rd seat from the bow.






Do you think that the boxed in sides like on the Starcraft would provide enough support? Or can anyone think of some support that I could install that would do the job...and not cost an arm and leg?

Any and all suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## dougdad (Mar 30, 2008)

Bill, here is what I did.!! I cut the mid. seat out leaving all the support, where it was rivited to the sides and bottom, I left about 2in. of metal accross the floor and up the side about 2in. and used that material to attach my floor too, thus keeping most of the support. Buy attaching the floor to it I guess it would replace most of the support. As for the boxing in the sides, Do you realy want to waste all that space, and cramp yourself of free movement space? That would also add allot of high center weight, making the boat more unstable.! 

Good luck and have fun!!!!!


----------



## Old Bill (Mar 30, 2008)

dougdad said:


> Bill, here is what I did.!! I cut the mid. seat out leaving all the support, where it was rivited to the sides and bottom, I left about 2in. of metal accross the floor and up the side about 2in. and used that material to attach my floor too, thus keeping most of the support. Buy attaching the floor to it I guess it would replace most of the support. As for the boxing in the sides, Do you realy want to waste all that space, and cramp yourself of free movement space? That would also add allot of high center weight, making the boat more unstable.!
> 
> Good luck and have fun!!!!!



Thanks dougdad! 

I think you are right about boxing in the sides. Earlier today I was out looking at the boat and it seemed to me that little would be accomplished by boxing in the sides. It would reduce the leg room movement of the motor operator since I have my seat offset slightly to the starboard side.

What kind of tool did you use to cut away the seat support?

Do you have a photo that you could post that shows the area where your seat was? I'm having a bit of a problem envisioning how you attached the floor to the bottom 2-inches of the aluminum support.

Thanks again,


----------



## dougdad (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Bill, I just used a jigsaw. The floor went in in 2 pieces and attachment was not easy, however since then I have learned a few tricks.
After the seat is removed, attach allum. angle to what you left going accross from side to side at the level the new floor is going to set. Then you can use self tapping screws to attach the floor to the angle, of course watching your clearence when you get close to the sides where the bottom slopes up closser to the floor. The same allum. angle can be used for support throughout the floor. Sorry I can't put up any pics, I don't have that boat anymore, but am currently getting ready to start another that will get about the same treatment. Just have to get it out of the snow bank. I hope this helps you invision what you are looking at. Or trying to imagine anyway.


----------



## Old Bill (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks dougdad for the reply!

The remaining one-brain-cell left in my brain came alive while reading your last message, and I now understand how how to modify the center seat.

Angle aluminum will certainly add both a mounting surface for the floor plywood and good support for the sides. I sure wish angle aluminum wasn't so dang costly!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Old Bill (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anyone else have any suggestions....before I get the saw out? :lol: 

Actually, with fishing weather close at hand, it will be months before I actually start modifying my boat.

Any photos of such a modification?


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 1, 2008)

Bill i hope you got my pm and i hope it helps. i have removed the seat and all the braceing with little or no noticable effect on hull integrity in 2 richline boats like the one in the picture. i used an air driven end grinder with cutoff wheels made for cutting aluminium.


----------



## Old Bill (Apr 1, 2008)

slabmaster said:


> Bill i hope you got my pm and i hope it helps. i have removed the seat and all the braceing with little or no noticable effect on hull integrity in 2 richline boats like the one in the picture. i used an air driven end grinder with cutoff wheels made for cutting aluminium.



Yes, I did receive it. I read it and made a copy for future use!

Thank you very much for the great information.


----------



## catboat (Apr 1, 2008)

this is what i am looking at doing also. could you please send me the pm too, i would like to see how you did it before i ruin my boat. Thank You


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 1, 2008)

catboat i posted in your forum in jon boat conversions. i love those old richlines like old bills but your boat is different. it is my opinion that you should restore your boat and not modify it. if you want to modify a boat find yourself an old big jon . your boat is a classic in my opinion and would make an efficent catfishng/ trotlineing boat in factory trim.


----------



## catboat (Apr 2, 2008)

Slab, so how much is a decent price to ask for my boat? If someone wants it, its for sale. I can get another boat that would be fine for me to fish out of, but to me i want the boat set-up for me. It is a great boat now can go shallow takes rough water real well. So thats what brought me to thinking of modifying it.


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 2, 2008)

i dont know what it's worth in your region. around here n/w arkansas-s/w missouri it would bring 350 to 450 dollars with the trailer. i just sold a 1970 richline boat onl for 250.00 . i still think you should keep your boat and fix it up . i just dont think you should cut any seats or braceing out. like you said it handles rough water well and is stable. what more could a guy want. put some new wood in it . scrape the old paint off . put some carpet in it or maybe rhino line it . fix up the running lights put some rod holders on it. set your self a trotline out .get ya some jug lines and a throw net and kick back and rod and reel fish . while your jugs are soaking in between the times to run the trotline. you got a cool boat that would probably be a one of a kind on any lake in the country and i say why be normal keep it slap a tinboats .net sticker on and fill your freezer with catfish while most everyone else is burnning 4 dollar gas trying to catch a little green fish that aint fit to eat.


----------



## Ouachita (Apr 2, 2008)

slabmaster said:


> fill your freezer with catfish while most everyone else is burning 4 dollar gas trying to catch a little green fish that aint fit to eat.



AMEN BRUTHA!!


----------

